# RAcing Stripes on gto-pics please



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys I notice on the mustangs gt they I guess come with the racing stripe and I was wondering who has them and what do you guys think of it?

Personally I like them and I have red gto and think it would look really good. Where I can get them and installed at a good deal?

Thanks,


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Try a good body shop that does custom paint work in your area. It will be pricey but quality is worth it if you want it to look right. Decal striping looks weak. If cost is an issue, head to HomeDepot and buy some latex and a roller to do it yourself.:lol:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> If cost is an issue, head to HomeDepot and buy some latex and a roller to do it yourself.:lol:


Oh, somebody's GOTTA put up a photoshop pic of that!:lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> Hey guys I notice on the mustangs gt they I guess come with the racing stripe and I was wondering who has them and what do you guys think of it?
> 
> Personally I like them and I have red gto and think it would look really good. Where I can get them and installed at a good deal?
> 
> Thanks,


*
Jokey: Try PFYC.com. Painted on would be the way to go. Many of the GT's you see have the stripes installed at the dealership. Their stripes are a dealer ordered, dealer installed option. But there is after market. 

Depending on how good you are at prep. etc, you can spray paint them on yourself. 

If you do the Home Depot routine, (as Red suggested, lol, use oil base paint) get a real fine nap roller. You don't want those bumps showing. However, with bumps in the striped area, that could be a new Ricer Fad for those who are into that "unique" look. *


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

I am def not lookin home depot, I guess there is a car shop by me that I can take it to. 

Does anyone have any pics I can see with racin stripes?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Try the Search Engine joeyk, it's a fabulous tool.  *


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

IMO, the best way to go would be to copy the style used on the 69 Camaro RS.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO judge said:


> *
> If you do the Home Depot routine, get a real fine nap roller. You don't want those bumps showing. However, with bumps in the striped area, that could be a new Ricer Fad for those who are into that "unique" look. *


Judge,
You killed me with that one :cheers my mind flashed on striping with peach fuzz as the latest trend to compliment the soup can exhaust, spinners and Piper Cub tail wing. What a way to pimp a ride! :lol: 

Red.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Judge,
> You killed me with that one :cheers my mind flashed on striping with peach fuzz as the latest trend to compliment the soup can exhaust, spinners and Piper Cub tail wing. What a way to pimp a ride! :lol:
> 
> Red.


*These Kids that humiliate their cars must not be getting attention at home so they resort to making "fashion" statements with their cars to get attention from others. 

Hats on backwards and sideways with the sunvisor protecting their ears, pants so far below their arz the bottoms of the zipper is at then ankle, damn to hit the head they don't know whether to pull their pants up or yank em down...., shirts so big they can house an entire community, earings coming out of places they weren't meant to be, hair so stiff straight and high that if anything lands on their head it will be impaled..... and their cars farting, misfiring and leaking oil, but the 1,000 dollar spinners look fantastic.:confused :confused *


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Here's a few pics of the stripes i put on mine....


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Holden did a really nice job with stereo stripes on the hold of their HSV LE Coupe: http://www.drive.com.au/Editorial/ArticleDetail.aspx?ArticleID=11732&vf=24

If I were you, I'd do your hold like the Holden, with the wider stripes, but do everything else like u-got-gto's. Since you've got a red car, I'd have the shop match the charcoal color of your rear bumper insert or the silver on your dash trim -- or just go with a flat black. As far as a good deal is concerned? Forgetaboutit. You either spend good money to get the job done right or leave your car alone.


----------



## MyOtherCar (Jun 23, 2007)

u-got-gto said:


> Here's a few pics of the stripes i put on mine....


I've got a Quicksilver myself... your stripes look good. Do you have some better pics of the wheels? What kind are they?

TIA


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Stripes on Monaros rock.


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

This is what i did on mine. I went with the stripes on the rocker panels. I had other ideas but this is what out weighed the others.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

u-got-gto said:


> Here's a few pics of the stripes i put on mine....


Looks great! What is that black lip under your front bumper? Do you have a closer pic of it?


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> Looks great! What is that black lip under your front bumper? Do you have a closer pic of it?


Looks like a splitter.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

abright52 said:


> Looks like a splitter.


THANKS!! Man, I dig that. Just when I thought I had bought everything I want for my car.........


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

There is also a guy on ls1gto that is making them out of ABS Plastic.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> Looks great! What is that black lip under your front bumper? Do you have a closer pic of it?


It's a front end splitter made by Midwest Performance & Development... Here's their link:

http://www.midwestpd.com/catalog/pro...8b57c3f7fdfb0b

A point of contact @ Midwest Performance & Development is the following: Jonathan Riggs
Phone: (614)-899-2793
www.MidwestPD.com

Here's a few close-up pictures for you:


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

MyOtherCar said:


> I've got a Quicksilver myself... your stripes look good. Do you have some better pics of the wheels? What kind are they?
> 
> TIA


They are 19" Ruff Racing 279's (hyperblack)... 8.5" front and 9.5" rear...


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

Me personally dont like racing strips that well. Very few cases i do. But it is your car and if you like it... GO FOR IT! :cheers 




joeyk97 said:


> Hey guys I notice on the mustangs gt they I guess come with the racing stripe and I was wondering who has them and what do you guys think of it?
> 
> Personally I like them and I have red gto and think it would look really good. Where I can get them and installed at a good deal?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I think if GM had the stripe option when the GTO came back, they would have sold a LOT more GTO's.


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

I tried to put racing stripes on mine, but every time I take off, I leave them behind :lol:


----------



## 2005_GTO_Girl (May 31, 2007)

LOL LOL LOL :rofl: :lol: 




bigcountry said:


> I tried to put racing stripes on mine, but every time I take off, I leave them behind :lol:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

joeyk97 said:


> Hey guys I notice on the mustangs gt they I guess come with the racing stripe and I was wondering who has them and what do you guys think of it?
> 
> Personally I like them and I have red gto and think it would look really good. Where I can get them and installed at a good deal?
> 
> Thanks,


You have got to be (F) kidding me. Not my style, not a good look for our 3 Year (only) production Gem G T O 's... 

PDQ GTO - Rich


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

I think that silver one looks surprisingly good. The idea didn't sound so great at first, but the car with them actually looks really good.


----------

